# Sliding Miter Saw - Which One?



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Look at Harbour Freight if you want to keep expense down. For casual use their 12" slider will deliver the results you are looking for at under $200.


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

Lowes and Home Depot have a 10" sliding for $200.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

And now for a follow up. I bought the 12 inch sliding saw from Harbor Freight. It is not fancy but does the job I need it to do and that is cross cut 1x12's. I know this saw isn't for everyone but for the occasional sawdust slinger like me, it is perfect.

Oh, BTW it was on sale for $169.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

id avoid any power tools from harbour freight... get the lower end 10" slider by bosch


----------



## Wookie (Jul 9, 2011)

While I have never purchased any expensive power tools from Harbor Freight, I have purchased a couple of their cheaper power tools that were on sale. IMO for the occasional garage project for fun/hobby a saw from Harbor Freight will be fine. Opt for their warranty and replace it if it craps out on you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

The sliding miter saw from Harbor Freight works good enough for me. The last bookcase (positioned in the middle of this pic) was wider than the two previous but turned out almost identical to the other two. The teacher loves them. She is a good friend and I am glad I was able to help out.

My job here is done!


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> And now for a follow up. I bought the 12 inch sliding saw from Harbor Freight. It is not fancy but does the job I need it to do and that is cross cut 1x12's. I know this saw isn't for everyone but for the occasional sawdust slinger like me, it is perfect.
> 
> Oh, BTW it was on sale for $169.


Okay, Forum Community NOOB here ...
- and, obviously, completely late to the party insofar as this particular discussion topic is concerned ... 

I am just starting to get into wanting to do a lot of DIY projects - to begin with, strictly on a hobby/"let's-see-what-I-can-do" level. So, being the newbie to the "craftsman" world (no Sears pun or reference intended), I am obviously excited to get started - while at the same time not wanting to take out a second mortgage in purchasing my (for all intents and purposes) first power tools. So, naturally, I'm checking out Harbor Freight power tools. I am fortunate enough to live close to several store locations - having already visited a couple of them to check out the tools "in person" (vs only online or within their flyers). 

I'll be completely honest, money IS a factor right now ... so this particular discussion topic has, thus far, been VERY helpful to me - as I, too, am wanting to include a miter saw as part of my initial tool purchases ... and I, too, have been looking at the Harbor Freight 12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw.








12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw With Laser Guide - Chicago Electric Power Tools - Item#98194



As many of you more experienced craftsmen/women know, the reviews on HF tools are mixed at best - with the few insights within this discussion thread being no exception. So, given that I am a complete beginner to woodworking - though I do have a handful of initial projects in mind to begin with - some of which I _may_ want to bevel cut some 4x4's - I thought I would "resurrect" this discussion thread to see if there are any updated and/or additional thoughts, insight and/or advice with regard to this HF 12" Miter Saw.



TOM

P.S. (The above miter saw is going on sale next Friday (Black Friday) for $119.00) 

P.S.S (I already have a decent Craftsman router, and my other "initial tool purchases will also include a circular saw and a jig saw).


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> The sliding miter saw from Harbor Freight works good enough for me. The last bookcase (positioned in the middle of this pic) was wider than the two previous but turned out almost identical to the other two. The teacher loves them. She is a good friend and I am glad I was able to help out.
> 
> My job here is done!


If that saw does the job and you are happy with it then it was the right saw.
Build safely and enjoy your new tool.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Capt you should start your own thread next time because it can get confusing when trying to answer 2. Now here is my opinion for what it is worth, go look around at different saw you are interested in and buy the best one you can afford. Look at all the bells and whistles and figure out what you will need in the future and let that be a guide. Take it from someone who has done it, don't settle for just the cheapest as there is nothing more frustrating than to need a tool to do something and find out it won't, but for a few bucks more you could have had one that would. Now go forth and multiply, no wait that's wrong, go forth and build something.:laughing:


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Capt you should start your own thread next time because it can get confusing when trying to answer 2.


Thanks ToolSeeker .... *I Did Just That* :thumbup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

As a weekend woodworker....I already have a radial arm saw...table saw....compound miter saw....

In retrospect, I wish I had bought a sliding compound miter....most of the newer ones are as good as a fixed radial arm saw.....

Another brand to consider that won't break the bank...Ryobi...

With that said....I've had decent experience with HF tools...mechanically they seem fine...where they tend to lack is in power.

A compound miter saw is one of those tools that 'can' see a lot of use. If you see yourself making a lot of shelves...doing some minor framing...etc, then maybe investing in a better one would be money well spent. If you don't see yourself building a garage like I did (or 2-story addition) or taking up wood working...the the HF one should be fine.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> A compound miter saw is one of those tools that 'can' see a lot of use. If you see yourself making a lot of shelves...doing some minor framing...etc, then maybe investing in a better one would be money well spent. If you don't see yourself building a garage like I did (or 2-story addition) or taking up wood working...the the HF one should be fine.


Well, I am very much a beginner ... so my initial projects will be building a sturdy workbench along most the length of one side of my garage - likely to include a miter saw station toward one end (something along the lines of a customized version along the basic premise of *this workbench project*.

Honestly, I do not see myself cutting a whole lot of molding right off the bat (or in the foreseeable future) - though I _will_ likely try my hand at some entry level small furniture builds (i.e. end table, bookshelf, wine rack) ... while also working on some other fun diy projects such as a *DIY Arcade MAME Cabinet/Game System*. 


And while this may seem kind of goofy to some of you more serious and accomplished DIY'ers out there, I also have an eye toward trying to work on some fun "prop replica" projects - such as some of the (in my opinion) cool things that can be made with/using MDF --> *SEE HERE FOR WHAT I MEAN* :thumbup1:



So, my initial thought process is to use this initial "beginner" time period to begin to accumulate some of the primary (entry-level) power tools I believe I will be using most - i.e. circular saw, jig saw, miter saw ... with an eyeball toward soonafter picking up various other/ancillary woodworking tools - i.e. table saw, band saw (maybe), drill press, sander(s), polishers, etc. ... and taking the time to LEARN to use/utilize these tools correctly and proficiently.

Assuming/Hoping that I keep at it and eventually become (dare I say) _skilled_ at various woodworking tasks and methods, I figure _then_ I can/will begin the process of working toward investing in higher quality power tools . . . . that is, assuming any of the Harbor Freight tools I may purchase are either underperforming or crap out on my altogether. 



Am I loco in my thought process here - from a "bang for my buck + beginner learning process" plan of action standpoint ?? :bangin:



TOM


----------

